# does genkernel work the same whether you've booted from CD?

## dcljr

I've always wondered how exactly genkernel works. The Gentoo Linux Genkernel Guide says:

 *Quote:*   

> It can help you create a kernel image akin to those available on Gentoo Installation CDs, which are designed to auto-detect the hardware configuration of your system.

 

So I'm wondering, would the following two approaches result in identically configured kernels?

In a currently running (reasonably up-to-date, stable) system, emerge latest stable gentoo-sources and genkernel, then run genkernel all (i.e., no --menuconfig).

After booting from latest minimal install CD and following the Handbook to the kernel configuration chapter, emerge latest stable gentoo-sources and genkernel, then run genkernel all (i.e., no --menuconfig).

In other words, does the configuration of the currently running kernel make any difference, assuming there's nothing catastrophically wrong with it? (Note that I do always use --menuconfig when I'm genkernelling... I just didn't want to consider it for the purposes of this question.)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dcljr,

Genkernel is a blunt instrument. It takes no account of anything and uses a kernel .config that is provided with the genkernel package.

It makes no difference if you are booted normally or in the chroot after booting from a CD.

Genkernel makes a completely modular kernel, including almost every module known to Linus, which is why it takes so long to build.

However, it deliberately omits sound card support, AGP/DRM support as you may want to use out of kernel options for these things.

----------

## dcljr

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Genkernel is a blunt instrument. It takes no account of anything and uses a kernel .config that is provided with the genkernel package.

 

And, for the sake of others reading this, I should mention that the Gentoo Linux Kernel Configuration Guide also says:

 *Quote:*   

> Beyond detecting the architecture type of your system, the configuration utility [genkernel] makes no attempt to identify which hardware is actually present in your system.

 

----------

## Veldrin

not exactly. read the beginning of the page again:

 *Quote:*   

> This guide does not cover the automatic method (genkernel). If you'd prefer to use genkernel to compile and install your kernel, head over to the Genkernel documentation.

 

----------

## dcljr

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> not exactly. read the beginning of the page again:
> 
>  *Quote:*   This guide does not cover the automatic method (genkernel). If you'd prefer to use genkernel to compile and install your kernel, head over to the Genkernel documentation. 

 

Okay, the "configuration utility" they're talking about is just make menuconfig. Nevermind...

----------

